

Delicious to Pinboard username mapper - mcantelon
http://delpin.heroku.com/

======
crazydiamond
Has a signup fee to discourage spammers.

>The signup fee helps discourage spammers and defrays some of the costs of
running the site.

Thanks to the entry fee, Pinboard has remained spam-free since launch. Not
having to expend resources on spam fighting means having more time to work on
features, and keeps the site fast and small.

The fee is based on the formula (number of users * $0.001), so the earlier you
join, the less you pay.

------
AdamGibbins
When searching my network and being unable to find a match - perhaps could you
perhaps do a lookup for the same name on pinboard rather than returning?

    
    
      example → Unknown, but try example
    

Other than that, can see this being a handy tool if it gains traction (both
the tool and pinboard), thanks.

